# Tragedia con emerge world

## canduc17

Ciao...ho fatto una super-bazza...

Avevo deciso di provare per la prima volta un bell'

```
emerge -vuDN world
```

sul mio portatile.

Vista la quantità sterminata di pacchetti da aggiornare (506), prima li ho scaricati tutti, e poi ho dato il via alla compilazione da konsole, all'interno di kde.

Poi ho pensato: ma visto che mi aggiornerà anche kde e compagnia, forse è meglio uscire dall'interfaccia grafica e fargli compilare tutto da shell...

Allora ho stoppato la compilazione, ho fatto il logout e sono passato al terminale puro e semplice...ed ora qui, al login,  non mi riconosce più i nomi degli utenti!  :Shocked: 

Se inserisco il nome utente "root", sta fermo 3 o 4 secondi e poi mi richiede il nome utente...Uguale per il mio utente quotidiano...

Ora kdm non si avvia più (forse perchè ho cancellato il pacchetto kde-env, che era un blocco per altri pacchetti), perciò posso loggarmi solo da shell, ma non va!

Ho pensato di riprendere la compilazione dopo un chroot da livecd, ma non funziona neanche quello...che fare?!

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ciao...ho fatto una super-bazza...
> 
> Avevo deciso di provare per la prima volta un bell'
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non sò cosa hai potuto combinare per farsì che non ti riconosca  più gli utenti, l'unica almeno da quello che riesco a capire che hai fatto, è farlo da un livecd in chroot,  per farlo presumo che abbia già dato uno sguardo alla guida giusto? 

se hai errori il consiglio è postali, altrimenti non si capisce cosa tu stia facendo e cosa sia successo.

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ho pensato di riprendere la compilazione dopo un chroot da livecd, ma non funziona neanche quello...che fare?!

 

Cosa significa "non funziona neanche quello"? Non funziona il CD, non funziona il chroot oppure non funzioan la compilazione?

IMHO dovevi aggiornare un pò di files in /etc con etc-update e-o tool simili.

----------

## canduc17

Allora: se accendo il portatile, sembra caricare il kernel normalmente e fa avviare quasi tutti i servizi (c'è qualche errore nell'avvio di Apache2 e dbus, ma non so quanto centrino).

Tenta di far partire kdm ma non ce la fà: sfarfalla un po' e poi mi presenta il login da shell:

```
This is candooc.candomain (Linux x86_64 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 11:15:03

candooc login:
```

Se digito "root" o "canduc", ci pensa un po' e mi ripropone il login:

```
This is candooc.candomain (Linux x86_64 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 11:15:03

candooc login: root

This is candooc.candomain (Linux x86_64 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 11:15:03

candooc login:
```

Da qui l'idea di fare un chroot (ovviamente seguendo il manuale)...

Le operazioni che seguo sono:

```
livecd root # mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo

livecd root # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd root # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

livecd root # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': Exec format error
```

Questo sopra è l'errore che mi compare...come posso fare?

----------

## crisandbea

L'errore che ti dà, indica solitamente che l'ambiente del livecd non è compatibile con quello del sistema installato.

Per esempio, l'errore il più delle volte è visto quando si prova al chroot ad un sistema 64-bit (per esempio amd64) da un livecd dei 32 bit (per esempio x86).

La soluzione è usare un livecd che sta usando la stessa architettura del sistema installato.

prova e facci sapere.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Sì, hai ragione: con il cd giusto sono riuscito a fare il chroot senza problemi...Dopo aver fatto anche questi passaggi

```
...

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

ho digitato

```
emerge -vuDN world
```

ed è partito a compilare...

Quando tra due o tre giorni avrà finito vi faccio sapere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canduc17

Naturalmente ci sono incidenti di percorso...

Non riesco a portare a termine l'emerge world perchè non riesco ad emergere il pacchetto pango-1.16.5

Ecco l'errore:

```
...

Writing a pango .modules file to use with tests/examples.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.16.5/work/pango-1.16.5/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

...
```

Che fare?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Naturalmente ci sono incidenti di percorso...
> 
> Non riesco a portare a termine l'emerge world perchè non riesco ad emergere il pacchetto pango-1.16.5
> 
> Ecco l'errore:
> ...

 

credo che sei incappato in questo problema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575340.html

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

devi ricompilare i pacchetti che si appoggiavano a expat, e' un errore che si e' presentato con l'aggiornamento dello stesso. Cerca nel forum

----------

## canduc17

Dopo aver fatto 1000 volte

```
revdep-rebuild

...

emerge -vuND world

...

revdep-rebuild -X

...

emerge -vuND world

...

revdep-rebuild -X --library=libexpat.so.0

...

emerge -vuND world

...
```

sono riuscito a compilare 400 pacchetti su 500.

Adesso sono arenato perchè se dò

```
emerge -vuND world
```

si inchioda durante la compilazione di qt-4.3.1-r1 dicendomi

```
../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/arch/qatomic_x86_64.h:120: error: inconsistent operand constraints in an 'asm'
```

Se invece dò revdep-rebuild dopo un po' di macinamento mi dice

```
...

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.2"
```

Non capisco perchè me lo chiede, non ho mai usato gnome, ma sempre kde.

Si vede che qualcosa di gnome aveva installato, perchè mi ero sbagliato ed avevo usato la flag use "gnome" in precedenza, ma ora l'ho tolta...

Come faccio a dirgli di saltare questo ebuild?

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Si vede che qualcosa di gnome aveva installato, perchè mi ero sbagliato ed avevo usato la flag use "gnome" in precedenza, ma ora l'ho tolta...
> 
> Come faccio a dirgli di saltare questo ebuild?

 

Se aggiungi il -t alle opzioni di emerge riesci anche a risalire al programma che vorrebbe installare gnome  :Wink: 

L'errore sulle Qt4 farebbe pensare alla versione sbagliata di gcc. Eventualmente prova a lavorare con emerge -p per ridurre ulteriormente l'elenco dei pacchetti da ricompilare e fare in modo che ti avanzino solo quelli problematici e quelli che dipendono da essi.

----------

## canduc17

Allora, ho fatto 

```
gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

source /etc/profile
```

e sono riuscito ad arrivarci in fondo...

Ho eliminato un sacco di pacchetti prima di riuscire a compilare tutto, cambiato qualche USE, ma alla fine ce l'ho fatta.

Poi ho dato come da manule

```
emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

Per loggarmi ora non ho problemi, anzi all'inizio parte addirittura kdm.

Il problema ora è però che kde è lento.

Le finestre quando le apro ci mettono 1 o 2 secondi in più rispetto a prima, sono scattose ed i menù contestuali, quando chiusi, lasciano alcune parti di sè in giro per lo schermo...

Ma un problema = un topic, vero...?

----------

